
Django Debug Toolbar Screencast - twampss
http://robhudson.github.com/django-debug-toolbar/
======
peterlai
Great screencast, but did anyone else zone out after 30 seconds because the
music was so good? I had to play the screencast a second time to actually
watch it.</digression>

~~~
edb
My guess is it's a Django Reinhardt song. :)

~~~
idan
It's by Anouman (<http://anouman.net>) -- but it's gypsy jazz, same style as
Django.

------
larrywright
If you prefer Rails, there is a very similar tool for Rack, called
Rack::Debug: <http://github.com/ddollar/rack-debug>. I believe it was inspired
by DDT.

------
jessep
Alrighty then. Using out Django Debug Toolbar has been on my list of things to
start doing for a while now, but after seeing this, how could I not start
immediately?

~~~
jessep
Okay, it is installed. And it is awesome. I'm a bit sad I didn't start using
this before. Had similar feeling about command extensions and south when I
started using them.

~~~
kirubakaran
Wow! Thanks!

<http://south.aeracode.org/wiki/About>

[http://ericholscher.com/blog/2008/sep/12/screencast-
django-c...](http://ericholscher.com/blog/2008/sep/12/screencast-django-
command-extensions/)

Edit : Holy Shit!

~~~
jessep
certainly :)

------
niels
Django Debug Toolbar is a must use for Django development. I hope it becomes a
contrib app at some point.

~~~
forsaken
What value does it gain from becoming a contrib app, other than slower
releases and less experimentation? I really don't understand the feeling of
wanting things to go into Contrib. Hopefully soon, Russ's "No Bad Pony" talk
from Djangocon this year will be online to point people to.

~~~
cschep
So instead of people in threads like this going "WTF, how did I not know about
this?" ... they will be like ... "Yeah, that's in the documentations I use it
everyday it's great."

~~~
ubernostrum
The answer to people not knowing about useful third-party apps is not to stuff
all the apps into contrib.

